# MS-8 display unit: Where are you guys mounting yours (PICS)?



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm going to get my MS-8 installed in the near future, but can't decide where I want to mount the display unit. 

If any of you have some pics of yours in your vehicle I could view for some ideas it would be much appreciated.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

I couldn't come up with a good spot, so it's temporarily mounted on a cupholder gooseneck mount. And it will likely stay there.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...4d1277508218-jbls-ms-8-processor-dsc01668-jpg


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

CraigE said:


> I couldn't come up with a good spot, so it's temporarily mounted on a cupholder gooseneck mount. And it will likely stay there.
> 
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...4d1277508218-jbls-ms-8-processor-dsc01668-jpg


I like that, pretty innovative.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Check Gabe/se7en's CTS-V.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Check Gabe/se7en's CTS-V.


Now that's badass! Thanks.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

double post


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

fish said:


> Now that's badass! Thanks.


No prob. I plan to steal it myself.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

rear view mirror, behind the glass.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mine isn't mounted. I only put it in when I have changed speakers.

Less stuff for prying eyes to check out.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> rear view mirror, behind the glass.


Nice.. Would love to see a diy of that. Granted I'm surfing on my droid x so my search kung fu isn't so strong at the moment. That sounds really cool though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

There is a good spot in my GS's ashtray area.


----------



## beatnik (Mar 13, 2009)

I had to go hunt down Se7en's post. Here's it's near the end of his build when he switches to the MS8.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1055799-post116.html



Se7en said:


> Here's a couple of pics with the MS8 installed.


----------



## chu (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

its now fitted in the car but i haven't taken any pics yet ....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

yuri said:


> its now fitted in the car but i haven't taken any pics yet ....


SHWEET!!!!!!!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Yuri, that my friend is the ****! :coolgleamA:


----------



## beatnik (Mar 13, 2009)

You might also look up Harman Kardon drive+play custom installs. The little remote iPod screen is very similar in size to the MS8.

From this thread on VWvortex the guy has built lots of custom overhead panels for all sorts of devices.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine is probably going in my ashtray as well. I'd like to do with behind the glass thing but I would not crack open my electrochromatic mirror without someone posting a picture of how it looks finished.


----------



## Bas Hamans (May 6, 2010)

I love the mirror










https://picasaweb.google.com/102653...key=Gv1sRgCJCA4LGD0ZrqhQE#5570628618786523538


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Hey Bas! Welcome to the forum. Now you get to answer all the questions from your side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Bas Hamans (May 6, 2010)

Yep, this forum is pretty addicting.
Every sunday I spend hours and hours reading this forum.


This morning I tested the MS-2 in some cars of my neighbours.
I still can't believe this thing!!!!!!!!!
They all had the same question:
Where can I buy this thing?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

fish said:


> I'm going to get my MS-8 installed in the near future, but can't decide where I want to mount the display unit.
> 
> If any of you have some pics of yours in your vehicle I could view for some ideas it would be much appreciated.


lawl, you dont have to keep it in your car, i don't. just add more things that say "steal me" and since its not required, i dont keep it in my car, in fact i keep none of the controls in it. :surprised:

this is where mines mounted


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

Bas Hamans said:


> I love the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:surprised::surprised::surprised: 

can you post a pic of the mirror when remote is switched off


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bas Hamans said:


> I love the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that is just too cool:


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

Bas Hamans said:


> I love the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi bas ,
i love the mirror display for the ms.. have you any build install links to how this was done .. and would this also work with a auto dimming mirror ...


fish ,guys you can checkout my ms-8 build here ..

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/87243-unusual-2way-install.html


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

we used to do the same thing on our motorcycles for installing a clock. basically you have to scrape off the back coating on the mirror for whatever you want to see though it. a mirror is just a piece of glass with a coating on the back to make it reflective.


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

I hope we are not talking that old-style tech ... suppose he is using a *"polarized" glass *that can act both as a full reflective surface (mirror) or just let the light pass through, as a screen, depending on the state of the polarization.

http://www.google.it/images?q=mirror+monitor&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&oe=utf8&rlz=1I7ADSA_it&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=ITRPTan4L47Cswbj9Z3HCg&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=6&ved=0CFoQsAQwBQ&biw=1020&bih=622


.. and if our "auto-dimming" mirrors were already "screen-ready"


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

older motorcycles have neither "polarized" glass nor auto-dimming mirrors so i can't say.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Would still love some details about the mirror install.


----------



## TPMS (Jan 26, 2009)

rommelrommel said:


> Would still love some details about the mirror install.


yea, seems they want to keep the big secret ..


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

This one is simple and hidden.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mw-335d-install-mosconi-gladen-morel-jbl.html









I haven't installed mine yet but I wasn't planning on permanently mounting it. How often to you fiddle with it?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

rommelrommel said:


> Would still love some details about the mirror install.


my guess... completely strip the reflective material away, then apply mirror window tint film, on the entire back surface of the glass. mount the ms-8 display right up to the tint film surface...lit you see it, dark you don't.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

if I vanish w/o a trace, means I was right


----------



## big_ears (Sep 21, 2010)

Warning: My pics suck. But just wanted to show an above the mirror install that doesn't interfere with mirror image. The similar pics on last page show back of display unit in mirror from drivers angle. As my car is different I did not need display mounting stand.

And to everyone drooling over that "in the mirror" install - while sick it would actually be pretty lame in a daily driver. Even if mirrored when off, if it makes a blind spot in your mirror whenever your stereo is on, I can definitely live without that one!


----------



## Beato (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: MS-8 display unit: mounting suggestions?*

Was looking for some suggestions on my MS8 display cable aesthetics/securing? I would like it to match the visor color and was thinking of painting the cable with a flexible paint (vinyl?) but have no experience with that type of paint and then somehow adhering to the top ridge of the visor via a non permanent spray adhesive or some type of clip? Maybe there is some sort of colored wrap, maybe heat shrink? 

I thought about mounting it in the glove box (where I had it originally) but it will surely get banged up. This seems to work and is fairly stealthy. I thought about modifying the OEM visor (making an inset) but it is a solid piece which doesn’t come apart and really don’t want to hack it up. Thoughts?


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> rear view mirror, behind the glass.


did you have to disassemble the display to get it to fit?


----------



## Hertzaholic (Dec 31, 2011)

Theres no smoking allowed in my truck so I installed it in the ash tray.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks nice!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astral (Sep 6, 2005)

Hertzaholic said:


> Theres no smoking allowed in my truck so I installed it in the ash tray.
> 
> View attachment 33051
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Love the side cut out to get it in! Hoping I can do this in my car as well.


----------



## smellygas (Feb 21, 2008)

My display unit isn't installed anywhere because one day it stopped working, and when I tried to get a warranty replacement, JBL told me they ran out of replacement units.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm really curious to the mirror mount for the ms-8 display unit. Any help would be great.


----------

